

Ebola thought to be transmissible in aerosol form - anigbrowl
http://www.cidrap.umn.edu/news-perspective/2014/09/commentary-health-workers-need-optimal-respiratory-protection-ebola/

======
laughfactory
It would seem prudent to assume Ebola is transmittable in aerosol form, and it
astounds me that we're approaching Ebola with what seems to be astounding
optimism. We're doing less than we should across the the board and hoping it
will be enough. We should throw everything we have at it, lest we see what it
really can achieve at global scale. The greatest threat to millions of lives
in this case is our arrogance and optimism. As the authors of this paper
suggest, a minimum requirement for all healthcare workers should be
respiratory equipment capable of ensuring they're not inhaling Ebola.
Furthermore we need a lot more treatment centers in outbreak areas, and a lot
more staff (doctors and nurses, etc.). But from where I sit it looks like
we're trying to put out a bon fire with a bottle of water.

------
anigbrowl
I deliberately changed the headline as the original ('healthcare workers need
optimal respiratory protection against Ebola') does not reflect the
significance of the article to a lay reader who is not familiar with
respiratory safety protocols. I based the rewritten headline above on this
quote:

 _We believe there is scientific and epidemiologic evidence that Ebola virus
has the potential to be transmitted via infectious aerosol particles both near
and at a distance from infected patients, which means that healthcare workers
should be wearing respirators, not facemasks._

